# Crufts 2010



## Treacle Toffee (Nov 30, 2008)

I've just ordered my tickets. Who else is going and on what day? or is that a silly question x


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi Yvonne, as you know (oops) I am going too, I cant wait. I will be in the chi ring half the time and in the shih-tzu ring the 2nd..lol

Looking forward to seeing you again xxx


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

im going on the saturday!! cant wait !!! it was fantastic last year!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I will be there on the Saturday showing Bentley, going up there the day before so i may do a bit of shopping on the Friday afternoon


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Good Luck to you all! It mus be very exciting!!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Toy day of course! LOL Entered 3 but might only take 1.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

cool. Sadly i cant be there on the Saturday - family commitments  but i am going Friday though so i may see some of you there!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm going on Saturday! My lovely OH bought me tickets for xmas as my presant from the buns


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

That was nice of him


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Can you take pictures for those of us who don't get out much


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm going saturday too! I'm so excited! Cant wait to see some of your chis there! xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Are you going friday Rache? im sure ive seen it posted somewhere lol  If you are ill keep my eyes out for you  x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I dont think i can go both days, its to far to travel twice. What are you going to see? 

P.s I love your new siggy x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Terri made it! x


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

We could all walk past each other and never even know it lol


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha yeahh i bet!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

I am going soooooooo nervous though!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

freedomchis said:


> i am going soooooooo nervous though!


lol why???????????????????????


----------



## pickychi (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll be going on the Saturday with 2 L/C Chi's. Hope to see you all there!!!
Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

I am thinking about going on Toy Day (Saturday) 
Do I have to buy entry tickets before, or could I just purchase them on the day, when I am there?


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Denise its such a big show thats why i am nervous!

Aiga as far as i am aware you can get tickets on the day but maybe you should check just incase!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

yeah u can normally get tickets on the day just sometimes there is a bit of a queue depending on when u arrive


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

GOOD LUCK EVERYBODY WHO IS SHOWING AT CRUFTS !
HOPE A CHI WINS IT THIS YEAR.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

I think I will purchase the entry tickets online, on their website, just in case  
Thanks *Chloe* and *Saoirse* :hello1:
I booked my flight last night LOL have to tell my hubby now


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

really wanted to go this year, i was thinking of going for the day, but id have to leave early before the judging and thatwould be my point in going!!! left it to late for a decent hotel near the arena. oh well always next year.

good luck to anyone showing


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

thats a shame ...the breed judging goes on all day starting at 8.30am its just the group judging thats at the end of the day


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

God 8.30!!! It doesn't bare thinking about! LOL It is SUCH a long day!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

only 2 weeks to go


----------



## Karin (Feb 27, 2010)

I am not going, but I'm sure you all are going to make and post a lot of pictures! 
2 weeks to go.. goodluck for everyone who is showing at crufts!!
Hopefully I can be there once, I think it's great to see so many beautiful Chihuahua's together!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

1 week!!!! cant wait!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I wish I could go but it would be a long flight. I hope some of you post photos. And I want to wish all you that are showing good luck...


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

I am bringing my camera so hopefully i will get some good pics!!

Good luck everyone


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I might be going on the Saturday as well as the Friday now! I want to take Tiny can i take him even though i dont wish to enter him? Ive looked on the KC Website but cant find an answer?


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> I might be going on the Saturday as well as the Friday now! I want to take Tiny can i take him even though i dont wish to enter him? Ive looked on the KC Website but cant find an answer?


no, you cant take dogs that are not entered (some shows allow you to if you enter them as not for competition but you cant do that at crufts either)


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

i didnt think so  gutted lol


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah, i know!  i wanted to take my dogs with me the first year i went and was really disappointed when i couldn't 

Its probably because theres going to be so many dogs there anyway that if everyone started brings their dogs that weren't entered you probably couldn't move because there would be so many lol


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha yeah probably! I remember the first time i went i was like wow dogs everywhere it was my heaven lol


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> I might be going on the Saturday as well as the Friday now! I want to take Tiny can i take him even though i dont wish to enter him? Ive looked on the KC Website but cant find an answer?


if you look here http://www.crufts.org.uk/show-information/general-information unfortuately no u cant take him


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

When I go to shows in the states, no dogs are allowed in unless they are being shown


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

aw thansk everyone ive only shown Pugs before and they were entered lol


----------

